# Πόντος



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 4, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Η λέξη «πόντος» αρχικά σήμαινε «θάλασσα», αλλά μήπως ξέρει κάποιος την ετυμολογία αυτής της λέξης;

Επίσης, πώς πήρε και τις άλλες έννοιες που τώρα έχει; Π.χ. «εκατοστό», «βελονιά», «υπαινιγμός»;

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## sarant (Dec 4, 2008)

Καλημέρα

Ο πόντος αρχικά σήμαινε "θαλάσσιο πέρασμα, δρόμος" (βλ. Ελλήσποντος) και μετά η σημασία επεκτάθηκε στη θάλασσα γενικά. Ετυμολογία ινδοευρωπαϊκή (ομόρριζο είναι το λατ. pons, pontis και το αγγλ. path).

Οι άλλες σημασίες ανήκουν σε *άλλη* λέξη, που είναι ομόηχη, και που είναι δάνειο από το ενετικό ponto.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2008)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Γεια σας,
> ...τις άλλες έννοιες που τώρα έχει; Π.χ. ...«υπαινιγμός»;
> Σάιμον



Πάντως εγώ αυτή την έννοια δεν την ήξερα. Στο ΛΚΝ λέει όντως, κάτω-κάτω: *ΦP ρίχνω / πετάω πόντους, κάνω υπαινιγμούς, βολιδοσκοπώ*, ωστόσο γκούγκλισα το "πετούσε/πετάς πόντους" κάνα πεντάλεπτο και βρήκα ελάχιστα, ακριβέστερα 1 αποτέλεσμα, από βιβλίο της (Κρητικιάς) Ρέας Γαλανάκη, και μάλιστα σε συμφραζόμενα κρητικά. Μήπως είναι καθαρά κρητική έκφραση; Μήπως η κοινότατη έκφραση "πετάω σπόντες" προέρχεται από το "πετάω πόντους", έχοντάς το υποκαταστήσει σε βαθμό εξαφάνισης στην Κοινή Νεοελληνική;


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2008)

Αν γκουγκλίσεις με το ρίχνω και πόντους θα βρεις καναδυο ακόμα (και κάμποσα που δεν είναι). Πάντως, έχεις δίκιο, είναι λίγα. Παλιότερα, η έκφραση υπήρχε. Τα κιτάπια μου έχουν μη κρητικά παραδείγματα:

πετάω / ρίχνω πόντους 
= υπαινίσσομαι 

: η φρ. υπήρχε κυριολεκτικώς στα τυχερά παιχνίδια' 
μεταφορικά, έφτασε να σημαίνει "υπαινίσσομαι, δεν 
ομιλώ φανερά", διότι στα ιταλικά punto σημαίνει 
και υπαινιγμός, σημείο. 
Α.Α.Παπαδόπουλος, Φρασεολογικά Β', σ. 34 



-- Και... σας έχει μιλήσει ο Λάκης σχετικώς; 
'Εδειξε διαθέσεις για την κόρη μου; 
-- 'Ε... όλο και μου πετάει πόντους... 
Δ. Ψαθάς, Η χαρτοπαίχτρα 

Δε μου τόλεγε καθαρά, μα όποτε λογοφέρναμε, 
μούριχνε πόντους. 
Ξενόπουλος, Ψυχοσάββατο



Η λέξη σπόντα ασφαλώς υπάρχει αυτοτελώς. Η σπόντα στο μπιλιάρδο μπορεί κάλλιστα να έχει γεννήσει τη σημασία "υπαινιγμός", οπότε ελλείψει άλλων στοιχείων θεωρώ εξίσου πιθανό να μην έχει σχέση με τον πόντο.
-- Γιατί το πας από σπόντα, και δε μου λες 
ξεκάθαρα πως δεν κόβει το μυαλό μου; Κάνεις τον 
καλό, ε; 
Πολίτης, Στου Χατζηφράγκου


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2008)

Πολύ εμπεριστατωμένα όλα αυτά! Συμφωνείς πάντως, αν κατάλαβα καλά, ότι η έκφραση είναι πεπαλαιωμένη. Ίσως θα 'πρεπε το ΛΚΝ να έχει ένα (παρωχ.) δίπλα σ' αυτή τη σημασία, ή πάλι ένα (σπάν.). Τι λες; Πάντως εγώ αυτό θα σχολίαζα αν με ρωτούσε ένας Ουαλός, φερειπείν, και θα συνιστούσα δίχως άλλο αντ' αυτού το "πετάω/ρίχνω σπόντα/ες".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2008)

Τι παράξενο! Για μένα το "πετάω πόντους" είναι πολύ οικείο και υπήρχε στο γλωσσικό μου "περιβάλλον" πριν από το "πετάω σπόντες". Ίσως να διάβαζα πολύ Ψαθά όταν ήμουν μικρή. Στην πρώτη σελίδα των ΝΕΩΝ δεν έγραφε;


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2008)

Costas said:


> Πολύ εμπεριστατωμένα όλα αυτά! Συμφωνείς πάντως, αν κατάλαβα καλά, ότι η έκφραση είναι πεπαλαιωμένη. Ίσως θα 'πρεπε το ΛΚΝ να έχει ένα (παρωχ.) δίπλα σ' αυτή τη σημασία, ή πάλι ένα (σπάν.). Τι λες; Πάντως εγώ αυτό θα σχολίαζα αν με ρωτούσε ένας Ουαλός, φερειπείν, και θα συνιστούσα δίχως άλλο αντ' αυτού το "πετάω/ρίχνω σπόντα/ες".



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πότε (πρέπει να) μπαίνει το "παρωχ." αλλά πράγματι το ρίχνω σπόντες είναι πιο διαδεδομένο.


----------



## Tapioco (Dec 5, 2008)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> ...
> Επίσης, πώς πήρε και τις άλλες έννοιες που τώρα έχει; Π.χ. «εκατοστό», «βελονιά», «υπαινιγμός»;



Πιστεύω ότι προέρχονται από τα Βενετσιάνικα _*ponta*_ και * sponta* (το δεύτερο μάλλον προέρχεται από το πρώτο).
Πολλοί όροι και ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις των πρώην Ενετοκρατούμενων περιοχών (όπως η Κρήτη, που προαναφέρθηκε) προέρχονται από τα Βενετσιάνικα και όχι από τα Ιταλικά (η *sponda *του μπιλιάρδου προέρχεται από Ιταλικά).

Οι λέξεις ponta και sponta υποδηλώνουν στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, κάτι το "αιχμηρό" (αιχμή, μύτη, ακίδα) ή "μικρό" σαν την μύτη της βελόνας.

Η λογική προέλευση της μεταφορικής χρήσης της ponta/sponta (πείραγμα, ατάκα, αθιβολή) πρέπει να είναι ανάλογη με το δικό μας *τσίγκλισμα *(τσύγκλισμα; )


http://www.elgalepin.com/
pónta: pinprick, blame, tip 
spónta: puncture, sting, injection


----------

